# Connecting speaker surround system with multiple wires into Triple RCA jack?



## Oveee (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey!
first post here, and im having trouble with an old speaker system (AD905WA) and an even older dvd player (Radionette RN-3100E).

The thing is, the speaker system was designed for the DVD player that came with it, so each of the 5 speakers and the subwoofer have an individual wire that is supposed to go into the DVD player though some strange connector. Unfortunately that DVD player was, well, hacked up with an axe a year or two back.

So my problem here is that I need to get all six wires to connect with the simple Triple RCA jack. You guys have any idea how I can do that? I am quite the beginner with sound systems 
Is it possible to switch all those unknown plugs at the end of the wires with RCA cables and buy some sort of hub to connect them all to the simple 3RCA my DVD player has?  or am I just talking nonsense here?

If its nonsense, can anyone give me a better idea?  I have the entire AD905WA speaker set except the DVD player (which happens to be where everything is supposed to connect)

(PS: The speaker system has a wireless function, if that helps)


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Your previous player had an amplifier inside of it which powered the speakers, a standard DVD player has no amplification built in so you will either need a surround sound receiver or another home theater in a box style DVD player/amplifier combo. You can not make the speakers work with a standard DVD player, sorry.


----------



## Oveee (Oct 16, 2010)

oh,, cant I even make them output standard mono/stereo sound? cause i dont really need the surround effect...


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

as per my understanding your old DVD player has a built-in ampifier that power your speaker system. your new DVD which has RCA connectors is just like an ordinary player that needs to be connected to an amplifier to sound the speakers. Connecting the speakers directly will not work on this setup.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like it may be time to let go of this system and upgrade to a seperate AVR and DVD as it sounds to me what you have is an older type HTIB. You may be able to get by using the speaker on a different system.

You should search the forum for threads containing reccomendations for bot an AVR and DVD or just start anew one, at any rate check it out and see wha you come up with.:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------

